# I think I could have found a better picture....



## naturalfeddogs

If I was trying to sell my horse......or maybe just a better rider! I'm sure this is a good horse being a Fox Trotter, but come on... LOL! Retired Show HOrse


----------



## twoisplenty

Good grief


----------



## Sprocket

Holy cow that is really bad. 

I'm going to post it on my horse forum. We have a thread for Funny/Bad sale ads :tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Even I, who knows naught about horses, can see that that is an awful photo. What morons!


----------

